# Is your bedroom and bathroom the same colors?



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

My hubby and I didn't buy gifts for each other for Christmas this year. Instead, we bought a king size bed and mattress!!! :chili: It is being delivered on Monday and now I have to find new sheets and a duvet cover. My question is: Is your bedroom and bathroom the same colors? Right now our bathroom is green and our master bedroom is blue. I'm trying to figure out what colors to do in our bedroom.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't have a master bath, but I prefer the bathrooms to be a different color than the room they are attached to. If you paint your bedroom and bathroom the same color, it won't define the space very well I don't think.

As far as colors go, that all depends on your taste. My entire house & color schemes look like something from Pottery Barn. What does your bedframe/furniture look like? Do you have any idea what duvet cover you're going to buy? I have based an entire bedroom off of a duvet cover before. For inspiration, you can go to www.ratemyspace.com (I think that's the site) and look at other people's bedroom projects and see if anything strikes your fancy.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

No my bedroom is light beige and brown suede and the master bath is a taupe color. So you can say in the same family hue but not the same colors.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

My whole house is beige :brownbag: 

I'm so tired of beige I could scream. My carpets are beige, my walls are beige, my couches are beige. It's all the same beige. The house is a rental. My next place I'm going to paint all bright colors. Just to spite this house. Who cares if it will look like a rainbow threw up in it. I'll do it.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Dec 27 2008, 10:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694353


> My whole house is beige :brownbag:
> 
> I'm so tired of beige I could scream. My carpets are beige, my walls are beige, my couches are beige. It's all the same beige. The house is a rental. My next place I'm going to paint all bright colors. Just to spite this house. * Who cares if it will look like a rainbow threw up in it*. I'll do it.[/B]



I love that statement!!! I want to do that too when I get my own house. But as for the color question, I think the bathroom should be different from the bedroom. Right now my bedroom is light green, and my bathroom is sort of beige.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I like the idea of a master bedroom and master bath to be the 'same' but opposite if that makes sense. In other words the accent color of the bedroom being the main color of the bath and the main color of the bedroom being the accent color of the bath.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 28 2008, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694464


> I like the idea of a master bedroom and master bath to be the 'same' but opposite if that makes sense. In other words the accent color of the bedroom being the main color of the bath and the main color of the bedroom being the accent color of the bath.[/B]


My bedroom and bath are different colors even though they coordinate...


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Dec 27 2008, 11:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694353


> My whole house is beige :brownbag:
> 
> I'm so tired of beige I could scream. My carpets are beige, my walls are beige, my couches are beige. It's all the same beige. The house is a rental. My next place I'm going to paint all bright colors. Just to spite this house. Who cares if it will look like a rainbow threw up in it. I'll do it.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :chili: 

When hubby and I bought our house, we did that very thing! Our Living room is Red, really dark blood red. It's fabulous. Dining is the exact color of a latte. The kitchen and bath are blue and lavender, respectively. The whole place was beige when we bought it! It was awful. I have been begging Hubby to let me paint the bedroom an aztec yellow color, something really rich and warm. 

Ha ha, so to answer the OP's question, heck no. But, if they were adjacent I would try to coordinate the colors a little.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i don't think they have to be the same... however, i think it's funny... most of my house is beige (buckthorn to be exact). i came from a VERY TINY place into this one, and i wanted it to feel bright and open. so, my house it a neutral pallet with pops of jewel tones. the living room furniture consists of dark woods and the sofa set is dark brown. my carpet is a neutral berber... you can think it's boring...but i absolutely LOVE it. lol


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

My bedroom is not the same color as my master bath.

Our master bath has sky blue tile all over the place and the bedroom has had various colors (reds for a while, earth tones right now).

I don't think they need to be the same but they can be complimentary somehow!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have always liked to have the bath coordinate with the bedroom if they are right next to each other. My bedroom walls are a medium dark blue and my bath is a navy and white stripe. So that when I go from one room to the next or can see the bathroom entry from the bedroom I see a pleasant flow of one room in to the next. 

So, if your bathroom is green and the bedroom is blue, perhaps you could get floral bedding that incorporates both colors... I can't imagine two totally different colors without some coordination....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm having my bedroom painted in the Spring and my bathroom will be in a accent color, my son is painting my living, dining and kitchen while I'm gone for the winter, I tried to coodinate them as well.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

"Coordinate" is the word I like here. The walls don't have to be painted the same color, but I like the rooms to "flow"....sort of have the same colors in each room so they atleast look like they belong near each other. Then it's easy on the eye when you walk from one room to the other.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Carrie @ Dec 28 2008, 08:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694489


> i don't think they have to be the same... however, i think it's funny... most of my house is beige (buckthorn to be exact). i came from a VERY TINY place into this one, and i wanted it to feel bright and open. so, my house it a neutral pallet with pops of jewel tones. the living room furniture consists of dark woods and the sofa set is dark brown. my carpet is a neutral berber... you can think it's boring...but i absolutely LOVE it. lol[/B]



I don't think I would find that boring. The darker couch, the pops of color, and dark woods I think would look great. I just don't have any of that. I could have gotten new furniture, but it seemed kinda wasteful to buy furniture just for a rental not knowing what the next place would be like. So I got puppies instead. I think I made the right choice lol!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I dont think they have to be the same, but they should "blend" for sure. You dont want them to clash...at least I wouldn't want that.

Mine are the same.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Dec 28 2008, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694617


> QUOTE (Carrie @ Dec 28 2008, 08:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694489





> i don't think they have to be the same... however, i think it's funny... most of my house is beige (buckthorn to be exact). i came from a VERY TINY place into this one, and i wanted it to feel bright and open. so, my house it a neutral pallet with pops of jewel tones. the living room furniture consists of dark woods and the sofa set is dark brown. my carpet is a neutral berber... you can think it's boring...but i absolutely LOVE it. lol[/B]



I don't think I would find that boring. The darker couch, the pops of color, and dark woods I think would look great. I just don't have any of that. I could have gotten new furniture, but it seemed kinda wasteful to buy furniture just for a rental not knowing what the next place would be like. So I got puppies instead. I think I made the right choice lol!
[/B][/QUOTE]
:yes: oh yeah...definitely the right decision! :biggrin:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (Carrie @ Dec 28 2008, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694682


> QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Dec 28 2008, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694617





> QUOTE (Carrie @ Dec 28 2008, 08:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694489





> i don't think they have to be the same... however, i think it's funny... most of my house is beige (buckthorn to be exact). i came from a VERY TINY place into this one, and i wanted it to feel bright and open. so, my house it a neutral pallet with pops of jewel tones.  the living room furniture consists of dark woods and the sofa set is dark brown. my carpet is a neutral berber... you can think it's boring...but i absolutely LOVE it. lol[/B]



I don't think I would find that boring. The darker couch, the pops of color, and dark woods I think would look great. I just don't have any of that. I could have gotten new furniture, but it seemed kinda wasteful to buy furniture just for a rental not knowing what the next place would be like. So I got puppies instead. I think I made the right choice lol!
[/B][/QUOTE]
:yes: oh yeah...definitely the right decision! :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Our houses sound so similar Carrie. Our entire house is beige, and I was told by a designer that it's good to have consistency between rooms. We have dark funiture also, window treatments, pretty rugs and accents that add color. When you go to sell your home a realtor will tell you to have neutral colors.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I like wallpaper in bathrooms but they should coordinate with the color in the bedroom. My bedroom is a very, very soft peachy pink, and the
bathroom is a multicolored floral print on a soft peach background. Most wallpapers can be treated for moisture resistance and some come in vinyl (usually not the prettiest). Many have matching fabrics that you can use in the bedroom, as in the example shown here: 
[attachment=46075:tmpphp7AH7sT.jpg] 
[attachment=46076:tmpphpsWubku.jpg] 
I realize this is a very feminine look, and maybe not suitable for everyone, but the general idea can be adapted to any colors and patterns.

And yes, adding puppies helps ANY decor!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I like the colours to flow - say for example - a slightly darker shade than the other or one that is from the same family ..

Mine are both beige now but my bedroom is all black with seafoam green/with chocolate bedding .. (see signature)

Having simple black and beige you can almost go with any colour bedding


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

My bathroom has an open doorway in one corner of my room. It has no door which I hate. When dh gets ready for work, the light always wakes me up. But when I painted the bedroom/bathroom, I figured they should be the same color. I guess Im the odd one here :brownbag:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If you intend to sell your appartment or house later on, put in neutral colors like white or beige and put the same color in every room. The only negative feedback we have received for our house on the market is about the color of the walls and the wallpaper and the tiles because they are not the same everywhere. Geez they are not supposed to like my taste, if they don't they can change it but it looks like this is too much for people to do (sorry this is my frustration talking). 
In our new house (came with white walls everywhere) I coordinated the color of the bedroom walls with my bedspread. Two walls darker than the two other walls. I used the lighter color for the bathroom too because it was adjacent and went with the flow AND because I had paint left from the bedroom.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 28 2008, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694706


> I like the colours to flow - say for example - a slightly darker shade than the other or one that is from the same family ..
> 
> Mine are both beige now but my bedroom is all black with seafoam green/with chocolate bedding .. (see signature)
> 
> Having simple black and beige you can almost go with any colour bedding[/B]


i agree...i did beige in my living/dining rooms because it was light and neutral and i could mix up the colors if i wanted... and my bedroom is beige because i just used the left over paint from my living/dining room lol. but like the downstairs, beige walls in the bedroom allows me to change out the bedding/curtains whenever i want and it looks fab no matter what colors i choose. lol 

of course, i dont have a master bath, geez i don't even have a bathroom in the upstairs (my house is 117 years old, with only ONE bathroom!! LOL), so i'm not dealing with that dilemma. 

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Dec 28 2008, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694708


> My bathroom has an open doorway in one corner of my room. It has no door which I hate. When dh gets ready for work, the light always wakes me up. But when I painted the bedroom/bathroom, I figured they should be the same color. I guess Im the odd one here :brownbag:[/B]


nope...i like the monochromatic look. =]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Dec 28 2008, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694708


> My bathroom has an open doorway in one corner of my room. It has no door which I hate. When dh gets ready for work, the light always wakes me up. But when I painted the bedroom/bathroom, I figured they should be the same color. I guess Im the odd one here :brownbag:[/B]


My bathroom is just like that, no door. That took some getting used to! You really have to keep the wall & rug colors the same in that set up I think. The walls and colors are the same in both rooms, white walls & beige carpets. I agree with Terry about using the 'same' but opposite colors in both rooms. Pick up the accent color in the bedroom & use it in the bathroom etc. Our house colors were picked by the previous people. I couldn't stand all the 'non-color' and added lots of colorful flowers, bedding, pillows, pictures etc.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 28 2008, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694703


> I like wallpaper in bathrooms but they should coordinate with the color in the bedroom. My bedroom is a very, very soft peachy pink, and the
> bathroom is a multicolored floral print on a soft peach background. Most wallpapers can be treated for moisture resistance and some come in vinyl (usually not the prettiest). Many have matching fabrics that you can use in the bedroom, as in the example shown here:
> [attachment=46075:tmpphp7AH7sT.jpg]
> [attachment=46076:tmpphpsWubku.jpg]
> ...


Oh, your bedroom and bathroom are so lovely!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 29 2008, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695005


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 28 2008, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694703





> I like wallpaper in bathrooms but they should coordinate with the color in the bedroom. My bedroom is a very, very soft peachy pink, and the
> bathroom is a multicolored floral print on a soft peach background. Most wallpapers can be treated for moisture resistance and some come in vinyl (usually not the prettiest). Many have matching fabrics that you can use in the bedroom, as in the example shown here:
> [attachment=46075:tmpphp7AH7sT.jpg]
> [attachment=46076:tmpphpsWubku.jpg]
> ...


Oh, your bedroom and bathroom are so lovely!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree! That is lovely!

A basic interior decorating rule is that every room in the house should be tied together by a common color thread. I think this is especially important in a master bath and bedroom. I think the same colors used in the bedroom should be picked up in the bath.


----------

